# First ever Bookbub Tue 20th Feb [WITH RESULTS+10 WEEK TAIL]



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

{Gone}


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

Yay, Pauline! So excited for you!


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

I love those books. I hope this does really well for you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Congratulations!! This is awesome!!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Woo hoooooo! Congratulations.

I volunteer to drink with you!


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

Yay, congratulations! So excited for you  Hope it goes well!


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

IreneP said:


> Woo hoooooo! Congratulations.
> 
> I volunteer to drink with you!


(*Pssst!!!* She's paying, right?)


----------



## VLH (Jun 18, 2015)

Good luck! Hope it goes well for you...I'm already drunk, and from more than just the grog. Hard for me to believe my books are sitting next to Neil Gaiman and J.K. Rowling, even if it's only for a few hours, lol.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

VLH said:


> Good luck! Hope it goes well for you...I'm already drunk, and from more than just the grog. Hard for me to believe my books are sitting next to Neil Gaiman and J.K. Rowling, even if it's only for a few hours, lol.


Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

KelliWolfe said:


> (*Pssst!!!* She's paying, right?)


(Virtual) drinks for everyone!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

How did the Freebooksy go Pauline?


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Good luck! Using the 5 free days on a Bookbub on a second day of 5 sounds risky, not being at a good rank when it goes back to paid. I am so happy you got accepted. Might have a drink with you lol. 

If there is anything I can do to help let me know. You have submitted with us over the years and would love to help you out.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

MelanieCellier said:


> How did the Freebooksy go Pauline?


It gave me 2,500 downloads, and got me to #42 in the free list, so I'm very happy with that.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Vinny OHare said:


> Good luck! Using the 5 free days on a Bookbub on a second day of 5 sounds risky, not being at a good rank when it goes back to paid. I am so happy you got accepted. Might have a drink with you lol.


Yes, it's a risk, but my main objective is to shift as many free books as possible. I've found from previous free runs that if I leave it free after a major promo, I get a lot of downloads on the second and third days too. With Freebooksy, it's 25% on the day after a promo, and 25% of that on the third. With a Bookbub, that's a lot of extra downloads, if it works the same way. Then I'll make some money from the sell-through (I hope!).



> If there is anything I can do to help let me know. You have submitted with us over the years and would love to help you out.


Vinny, you're so kind! Just have that drink with me. I hate drinking alone.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Good numbers so far, Pauline. Hope you have a cracking day today (like cracking the Top 10 in your cat   ) and the hangover ain't too bad tomorrow.

Go, girl, go! You're going to be awesome!


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow, 63 rejections and you kept going.
You go girl  
You deserve a few million downloads for that kind of tenacity!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

catlife said:


> Wow, 63 rejections and you kept going.
> You go girl
> You deserve a few million downloads for that kind of tenacity!


I was aiming for 100.  But yes, I'm living proof that if you keep submitting, one day they just may say yes.


----------



## antcurious (Jun 2, 2017)

yes! Hope sell-through is great and you see some action as it hits pop list. 
(I'm picking up a copy for my wife as well 

As to the many submissions you've done, you can't win the lottery if you don't buy a ticket, right? Well done for persevering!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

antcurious said:


> As to the many submissions you've done, you can't win the lottery if you don't buy a ticket, right?


Exactly! As the very wise Patty Jansen always says, just keep banging in the submissions and one day you may get a surprise. And I did.


----------



## Rick Partlow (Sep 6, 2016)

My first US BookBub is today as well.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Rick Partlow said:


> My first US BookBub is today as well.


Congrats! Enjoy it.


----------



## Rick Partlow (Sep 6, 2016)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Congrats! Enjoy it.


Thanks, same to you. Just got the email actually.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Rick Partlow said:


> Thanks, same to you. Just got the email actually.


Mine came a few minutes ago, and by the time I'd got the champagne open there were 1200 downloads already. And now over 2K. This is fun!


----------



## kenbritz (Oct 24, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Mine came a few minutes ago, and by the time I'd got the champagne open there were 1200 downloads already. And now over 2K. This is fun!


Whoo-hoo! Go, girl!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Mine came a few minutes ago, and by the time I'd got the champagne open there were 1200 downloads already. And now over 2K. This is fun!


Aw, sounds like it! Congrats!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

After an hour, I'd had 5,000 downloads. Now up to 6,000. Lawks.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Just passed 10,000 after 2.5 hours, and the book is at #13 in the free list.


----------



## Rose Andrews (Jun 1, 2017)

Congratulations, Pauline! How exciting! I hope it goes well and uh, I think you can now remove your 'rejected by Bookbub' signature LOL.


----------



## Berries (Feb 5, 2015)

> And getting drunk, obviously. I hope you don't mind.


hahaha!!! Don't mind at all! Good luck, Pauline! Super happy for you. I'll raise a glass with you


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Rosie A. said:


> Congratulations, Pauline! How exciting! I hope it goes well and uh, I think you can now remove your 'rejected by Bookbub' signature LOL.


Well, I'm still racking up rejections on the other series.  Maybe I should reset the counter.



Berries said:


> hahaha!!! Don't mind at all! Good luck, Pauline! Super happy for you. I'll raise a glass with you


You have some catching up to do. I'm on my third...


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Dale Ivan Smith said:


> Congratulations, Pauline! I've will have my first ever Book Bub this month as well, running next Wednesday. Spent on a chunk of time planning the promo stack and NL shares. It's great fun, isn't it? Here's to today's deal being a big success for you


Congrats! I hope it goes well for you. Well, of course it will, it's Bookbub. And good for you on stacking and NL sharing. That's all supposed to help, but I wanted to try a plain vanilla version first, with just a Freebooksy the day before to get the ball rolling. Or maybe I'm just lazy, who knows.


----------



## Fleurina (Nov 13, 2017)

Congrats!
I'll raise a wee dram in your honour later - from Dunoon to Nairn.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

You are currently sitting at #7 Free overall in the US store! Well done. I may have snagged a copy. *whistles innocently* Can't wait to see it hit #1! This is so much fun to watch. Congrats again!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Fleurina said:


> Congrats! I'll raise a wee dram in your honour later - from Dunoon to Nairn.


Thank you, and hello Dunoon. {Waves} I shall be switching to drams as soon as the champagne runs out.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

VirginiaMcClain said:


> You are currently sitting at #7 Free overall in the US store! Well done. I may have snagged a copy. *whistles innocently* Can't wait to see it hit #1! This is so much fun to watch. Congrats again!


Thank you! And thanks to everyone else who commented. I never expected to get as high as #7, so I'll be astonished if it makes #1. Currently I have 14,500 downloads. I'm a very happy ( and drunk!) camper.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

How fantastic - well done, Pauline! Onwards and upwards.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

So, 7.5 hours in and I have 18,700 downloads and the book is #3 in the free store. Which is astonishing. And I have an author rank, briefly.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Take lots of screenshots.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Lydniz said:


> Take lots of screenshots.


Working on it.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

It's gone midnight here in the UK, the cake has been eaten and the champagne drunk. Even my just-one-before-bed whisky is finished (Lagavulin, since you ask, and very nice it was too). So here's my final report for the day:

Downloads: 21K (previous best 7K)
Rank: still at #3 in the free list (previous best #21), and #1 in a whole bunch of sub-cats.
Author rank:  #22 in Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance (previous best #94)
Sell-through: 29 sales of other books in the series; 17 sales of books in the second series; some increase in pages read
Reviews: 1 additional 5* review

The full day's total will be higher than this, since there's several more hours to go in the US, but I'm very, very happy with the way things have gone so far.


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

Well done {raising a glass}


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Yay! I still have my fingers crossed for that #1 slot. I will try to keep checking as the night wears on and take a screenshot if it happens.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Congratulations!!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

VirginiaMcClain said:


> Yay! I still have my fingers crossed for that #1 slot. I will try to keep checking as the night wears on and take a screenshot if it happens.


Stubbornly holding at #3 at 11:05pm Central time. Curses! I really wanted to see you blow into #1. Still. #3 is lovely. Congrats!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Final tally for the day: 

Downloads: 25,600 (previous best 7K)
Rank: still at #3 in the free list (previous best #21), and #1 in a whole bunch of sub-cats.
Author rank:  best #22 in Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance (previous best #94)
Sell-through: 38 sales of other books in the series; 20 sales of books in the second series; pages read twice normal
Reviews: 1 additional 5* review

I'm thrilled with all that, and curious to see how many more downloads trickle in over the next couple of days.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Final tally for the day:
> 
> Downloads: 25,600 (previous best 7K)
> Rank: still at #3 in the free list (previous best #21), and #1 in a whole bunch of sub-cats.
> ...


I'll be curious to see that too. Congrats on your awesome promo, hopefully the tail is long! Looks like you beat their average downloads for your category despite being in Select. [Disclaimer: I have no idea if it actually affects anything but] hopefully it means you'll get another one soon 

On that topic, do you (or anyone else) happen to know if their average downloads/sales is for all downloads/sales from someone clicking the Bookbub link at any point while your promo is still live with them, or is it just for the actual day of the promo?


----------



## T E Scott Writer (Jul 27, 2016)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Final tally for the day:
> 
> Downloads: 25,600 (previous best 7K)
> Rank: still at #3 in the free list (previous best #21), and #1 in a whole bunch of sub-cats.
> ...


Thats so great, well done!


----------



## Rick Partlow (Sep 6, 2016)

Congrats on the results!

Mine was a 99 cent BookBub, so my numbers were a bit tamer!  My final tally for the day was about 3200 sales, got my author rank up to 79th, the book went as high as the 18th ranked book in the paid Kindle Store and number one in space opera and space marine.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Rick Partlow said:


> Congrats on the results!
> 
> Mine was a 99 cent BookBub, so my numbers were a bit tamer! My final tally for the day was about 3200 sales, got my author rank up to 79th, the book went as high as the 18th ranked book in the paid Kindle Store and number one in space opera and space marine.


That's awesome! I think a 99c promo is more likely to stick, since you're getting a decent paid rank. I just have to wait and see what rank I drop back in at, and not likely to be anything like as spectacular. Good luck with the tail!


----------



## Sailor Stone (Feb 23, 2015)

Great job! 
How are the head and tummy feeling this morning?


----------



## Rick Partlow (Sep 6, 2016)

PaulineMRoss said:


> That's awesome! I think a 99c promo is more likely to stick, since you're getting a decent paid rank. I just have to wait and see what rank I drop back in at, and not likely to be anything like as spectacular. Good luck with the tail!


Thanks, and good luck with yours as well. Man, BookBub ads are freaking expensive, but they are so worth it! I'd do one a week if they'd let me.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Sailor Stone said:


> Great job!
> How are the head and tummy feeling this morning?


LOL! Fine, thank you. I find that a whisky last thing makes for a hangover-free morning. And if that doesn't work, a whisky first thing...


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> LOL! Fine, thank you. I find that a whisky last thing makes for a hangover-free morning. And if that doesn't work, a whisky first thing...


^^^Words to live by.

Congrats, Pauline! So happy to see that happen! Can't wait to hear how the tail goes.


----------



## MM3313 (Dec 2, 2014)

Great stuff, Pauline! Congrats on the results and thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Dominique Mondesir (Dec 15, 2015)

Well done! You deserved it.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations, Pauline!


----------



## Red Riley (May 28, 2017)

Great job! Don't forget to tell us about page reads!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Red Riley said:


> Great job! Don't forget to tell us about page reads!


Good point! I'll add them to the first post. Yesterday's numbers (Bookbub + 1):

Downloads: 5,113
Sales: 44 (about three times the normal level)
Pages read: 30K (also about three times the normal level)
Review: 1 new 4*

I'm seeing a definite bump in sales/borrows or the next book after the box set now.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

What a fantastic run this is shaping up to be!


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Pauline I'm so happy for you, I hope you got whacked, stayed up all night and had a good time that day 

I remember I was so psyched when I got my bookbub I wanted to leap out my window and scream ANYTHING IS POSSIBLEEE

It's mad fun, looks like you've already got some kickass numbers. Enjoy the ride!

Evan


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

_*Results: I'll update day by day for the full five days, plus the tail at intervals (if any!).
Starting rank: 181K
Mon 19th Feb: Freebooksy 2,545 downloads; #42 in free store; sales of other books: 21; pages read: 9K
Tue 20th Feb: BOOKBUB! 25,600 downloads; #3 in free store; sales of other books: 58; pages read: 17K
Wed 21st Feb: no promo 5,113 downloads; #8 in free store; sales of other books: 44; pages read: 30K
Thu 22nd Feb: no promo
Fri 23rd Feb: no promo
Sat 24th Feb: back to paid*_

Thanks for updating us on all the details! Yay for all those sales and pages read, may they linger!


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Good point! I'll add them to the first post. Yesterday's numbers (Bookbub + 1):
> 
> Downloads: 5,113
> Sales: 44 (about three times the normal level)
> ...


Congrats! The cool thing about doing a freebie when you're all in for KU is seeing the number of page reads skyrocket. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

David Chill said:


> Congrats! The cool thing about doing a freebie when you're all in for KU is seeing the number of page reads skyrocket. Enjoy the ride!


Oh yes. Yesterday was my best ever day for pages read - about 50% more than the previous best.  Also, I've now earned enough extra revenue to cover the cost of the Bookbub plus Freebooksy. It's all gravy from here on.    Oh boy. Now if only I could get a Bookbub more often than once every three years...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats. Hope your page reads and profit continues to grow.


----------



## Rick Partlow (Sep 6, 2016)

David Chill said:


> Congrats! The cool thing about doing a freebie when you're all in for KU is seeing the number of page reads skyrocket. Enjoy the ride!


Even on the 99 cent deal I did, the page reads have gone way up. Though my Bestseller tag only lasted 3 days.  I was sad to see it go.


----------



## kenbritz (Oct 24, 2016)

Great results and visibility, Pauline! If my $.99 BookBub is a fraction of your success, I'll be quite happy.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

A quick update: the Bookbub book has now gone back to full price. It returned to paid rank at around 3K and has been gently sliding ever since, to 5K now. The total downloads over the four days (including Freebooksy as well as Bookbub) were 35K. 

Sell-through has been great, with good sales and pages read on the remaining 3 books in the series, and also good pages read on the promoted book, even while it was free (which I didn't expect). It will be interesting to see how many readers make the jump from the first series to the second, and whether this tail lasts long enough to give a lift to the next release on 13th March.

Not many new reviews, but one lovely bonus - lots of signups for the mailing list.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> A quick update: the Bookbub book has now gone back to full price. It returned to paid rank at around 3K and has been gently sliding ever since, to 5K now. The total downloads over the four days (including Freebooksy as well as Bookbub) were 35K.
> 
> Sell-through has been great, with good sales and pages read on the remaining 3 books in the series, and also good pages read on the promoted book, even while it was free (which I didn't expect). It will be interesting to see how many readers make the jump from the first series to the second, and whether this tail lasts long enough to give a lift to the next release on 13th March.
> 
> Not many new reviews, but one lovely bonus - lots of signups for the mailing list.


Yay!! So glad to hear this. That sounds like a happy "ending" to me.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Congratulations, Pauline!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

For anyone still following along, here's an update on Bookbub plus 1 week:

Total downloads: 35K (including Freebooksy the day before, and two extra free days after with no promo)
Sales on all the Regencies, both series: 438, or 62/day (was 13/day the week before Bookbub)
Pages read on all the Regencies, both series: 306,449 or 44K/day (was 10K/day the week before Bookbub)
Peripherals: 120 new mailing list signups and a smattering of new reviews, all positive so far
Revenue: $249/day extra revenue, so the promo paid its $420 cost in under 2 days

Some observations: pages read picked up on the box set (the Bookbub free book) right from the start and it continues to be borrowed; book 4 (the next book in the series) has had the biggest bump in sales, but books 5 and 6 are now picking up; I haven't yet seen a bump in sales of the next series, so maybe readers are happy to stop after one series; there's been a disproportionate number of sales/borrows in non-US countries, particularly the UK, Canada and Australia. Non-US sales are usually 10-15% of the total, but currently it's 30%.

The tail is starting to slow up a little now, but I'm hoping it will last until the next release in mid-March. I'll continue to post occasional reports on the tail until things get back to normal.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Congratulations on a wonderful run! I hope it lasts and lasts and lasts...


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

I've found the tail on Bookbubs to be very long indeed, very strong for a month and still trickling in through the second month (although it may no longer be noticeable on books that already sell) so keep enjoying!!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

JaclynDolamore said:


> I've found the tail on Bookbubs to be very long indeed, very strong for a month and still trickling in through the second month (although it may no longer be noticeable on books that already sell) so keep enjoying!!


Oooh, that would be lovely! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jennifer Joy (Sep 23, 2014)

Congratulations all around! And thank you so much for posting your encouraging results.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery (Mar 14, 2017)

Congratulations Pauline!

And as others have said, I really appreciate you posting your data. It's what this community is about.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> For anyone still following along, here's an update on Bookbub plus 1 week:
> 
> Total downloads: 35K (including Freebooksy the day before, and two extra free days after with no promo)
> Sales on all the Regencies, both series: 438, or 62/day (was 13/day the week before Bookbub)
> ...


Glad to hear this, and thanks again for continuing to post stats! This thread makes me happy.


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Oooh, that would be lovely! Fingers crossed.


I had one on an old trad title of mine that I got rights back to and it was selling like, 5 copies a month so I had a good chance to see the power of Bookbub!! It was January 11th, not even a particularly successful Bookbub (YA category is already small-ish and of course, this book was older and not written TO the market, so I didn't even quite make their average). In February, going past the month mark, I've still had 50 sales on it. Plus Sorcerer's Concubine is still getting more sales than usual. Now if only I could get a Bookbub for Sorcerer's Concubine itself...that would go much better if the BB gods would just grace me with their favor... =P


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

It's just over two weeks since my Bookbub, and things are still sailing along nicely. Sales have dropped a little, pages read are up quite a bit, revenue is up over the first week and new mailing list signups are still rolling in a the rate of 15-20 per day. Exact numbers are in the first post, for anyone interested.

I'm particularly pleased with the number of mailing list signups. Why so many? I think it's because I have a reader magnet sitting between books 4 and 5 in the primary series. Bookbubbers got the first 3 books free, then those that went on to read book 4 found they could get book 4.5 free, but only if they sign up for the mailing list. This wasn't a cunning strategy on my part, it's just where that particular story happened to fall, but it's been very effective. 

There's been a noticeable drop off of sales/borrows over the last couple of days, and my author rank has finally disappeared. It reached the giddy heights of #22 in the immediate aftermath of Bookbub, then settled at around #70 for quite a long time. But the slide to normal ranks/sales/revenue has now begun.

BUT... I have a new release (book 4 in the second series) next Tuesday, so I'm hoping that will juice things up again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Excellent! Thank you for the continued updates!  Glad it's still cruising along. Hope the launch on Tuesday goes spectacularly well!


----------



## grimshawl (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you for sharing exactly how this went for you. It was very informative to see the stats you got. Its Very much appreciated.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Three weeks on, and those grin-inducing numbers are all settling down now. Sales, pages read, revenue and mailing list signups are all well down on last week's numbers. Even so, sales are still 3 times pre-Bookbub levels, pages read 4 times, revenue 3 times and mailing list signups are way, way higher. I estimate that in less than a month, I've made some $6K net profit from this Bookbub, excluding this week's new release, which had record numbers of pre-orders because of BB. Bookbub is definitely the gift that goes on giving. 

Full numbers in the first post of this thread, for those interested.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

YAY!! So happy to hear this! Congrats! Hope it just keeps on going.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Four weeks on, and the Bookbub tail just keeps on trucking. Numbers added to the first post, for those who want them.

I had a new release at the start of this week, but even excluding that book, sales of the other books are up this week, and therefore revenue too. Ranks are still solid, and I still have an author rank. Pages read are down slightly, and mailing list signups are also slightly down, but still an astonishing 6 per day. I've now added over 300 people to my mailing list in the last month.

I can't quite believe how well this has gone.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Bwahahaha! Yay! Awesome.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Pauline.

Your promo threads are like case studies. Clear, concise, and thoughtful.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

PaulineMRoss said:


> This will probably be my last update, since ranks, sales and pages read are dropping fast now. March was a record-breaking month for me - record sales, record pages read and record revenues, my first ever 5-figure month. That was awesome, but this month is going to be right back to normal (much lower!) revenue levels again. Sadly, my wonderful Bookbub is all but over now.


But, but...you didn't tell us what color upholstery you picked out for your new yacht. 

Congratulations!


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

No! Not the last update! This kept making my week each week. Ah well... you'll just have to get another Bookbub so we can do it all again.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> LOL! There may be another update if things don't die down quickly. Still working on a second Bookbub, but they don't seem to want my epic fantasies. :-(


Well curse them! I imagine they'll take them eventually, it'll just be a question of timing. I'm hoping they'll take my epic fantasy first in series once I go wide in May but who knows. Keep us posted!


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Haha! Well, you can keep updating as long you like and I will continue to appreciate it. Thank you for being so candid with those numbers!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

So after my last final, final update, here I am again with a final, final, final update, because yes, ten weeks on and believe it or not I still have a discernable tail. Daily revenue averages between 50% and 100% above pre-Bookbub levels. There was a new release in March, but the effect of that usually evaporates in about three weeks or so. Here are the TOTAL numbers for the full ten weeks:

Sales (both series): 3,157
Full read-throughs: 5,682
Revenue: $18,187
Mailing list signups: 480
Pre-orders for next book: 470 (at $2.99)

I have to say, I've definitely had my money's worth from Bookbub.   The next book (and the final one of this series) comes out on 15th, so that will bump things up for a few more weeks, and I already have the first book in the next series up for pre-order for a July release (I'm a great believer in regular releases - not necessarily fast, but coming at predictable intervals).


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats, Pauline! This thread continues to make me happy. I really enjoy reading about your continued success. 

In related news... I became part of your tail. (Boy that sounded better in my head.) 

I had downloaded the free box set during your BookBub in a show of solidarity (because I never read regency romance) and then, the other day, I was feeling like a change of scenery (after months of binging UF) and decided to dip my toe in. Two days later I'd finished the box set and found myself laying down money for the remaining three Allamont Hall books, and signing up for your newsletter to get the free shorts as well. 

Well done! The way you've built up that small world and it cast of characters is completely engaging and I enjoyed the whole thing immensely even when I didn't identify with any of the characters (Amy and Ambleside for example). Exceedingly well done. So extra yay for this thread or I likely never would have tried them (simply because I "don't read regency romance" although, apparently, I do now).


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

VirginiaMcClain said:


> In related news... I became part of your tail. (Boy that sounded better in my head.)
> 
> Well done! The way you've built up that small world and it cast of characters is completely engaging and I enjoyed the whole thing immensely even when I didn't identify with any of the characters (Amy and Ambleside for example). Exceedingly well done. So extra yay for this thread or I likely never would have tried them (simply because I "don't read regency romance" although, apparently, I do now).


Oh, wow! That's a lovely story - thank you for trying them out, and I'm so happy you enjoyed the read. Somehow it always astonishes me when people enjoy my books. They're absolutely NOT written to market, and I see them as quirky and deeply flawed, from a craft point of view, so it's incredibly reassuring when my weird stuff actually finds an audience. Thank you for making my day.


----------



## The Deposed King (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for giving us all these updates.  Its great to see!



The Deposed king


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

Congratulations, Pauline! I'm so happy it worked out so well for you, and hope that tail continues to wag on and on and on.


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

Congrats! Very interesting info and data. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome results. How much did you spend?


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Oh, wow! That's a lovely story - thank you for trying them out, and I'm so happy you enjoyed the read. Somehow it always astonishes me when people enjoy my books. They're absolutely NOT written to market, and I see them as quirky and deeply flawed, from a craft point of view, so it's incredibly reassuring when my weird stuff actually finds an audience. Thank you for making my day.


And, in a hilarious (to me) twist I discovered that I read (and loved) one of your fantasy books back when I was actually reviewing for NetGalley. Meanwhile, I never connected your name to these posts (I'm absolutely awful at remembering author names). Now I need to figure out what I did with my review notes because I'm about 3 years behind on those. (May just need to read it again--pregnancy and 1.5 years of baby rearing has absolutely shredded my memory.)


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Oh, wow! That's a lovely story - thank you for trying them out, and I'm so happy you enjoyed the read. Somehow it always astonishes me when people enjoy my books. They're absolutely NOT written to market, and I see them as quirky and deeply flawed, from a craft point of view, so it's incredibly reassuring when my weird stuff actually finds an audience. Thank you for making my day.


Oh, and I likely enjoyed them _because_ they are not written to market. I very much doubt I am the standard target for Regency Romance (I'm not really the target market for any romance as I generally do not enjoy books for which romance is the main plot--subplot is fine, but the main event usually needs to be more to keep me entertained---in addition most romance tropes make me gag because they are so patriarchal in nature). So, I was quite surprised that I enjoyed these books so much and think it quite likely that quirkiness is what drew me in and kept me around.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

wearywanderer64 said:


> Awesome results. How much did you spend?


The Bookbub cost $320, and I also paid for a Freebooksy the day before at $100. So total cost $420. I've had some low cost AMS ads running too. Maybe total spend of $500 or so. Net profits to date in excess of $10K.  Of course, Bookbub is (for me) a lightning in a bottle thing, so I'm enjoying it while the tail lasts, but I don't expect to get another one on these books any time soon, sadly.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

VirginiaMcClain said:


> And, in a hilarious (to me) twist I discovered that I read (and loved) one of your fantasy books back when I was actually reviewing for NetGalley. Meanwhile, I never connected your name to these posts (I'm absolutely awful at remembering author names). Now I need to figure out what I did with my review notes because I'm about 3 years behind on those. (May just need to read it again--pregnancy and 1.5 years of baby rearing has absolutely shredded my memory.)


Well, how funny! I think the only book I posted to Netgalley was The Fire Mages.

PS Pregnancy rots the brain. Although I have one author friend who was back to writing the day after her baby was born. No idea how she does that.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, I'm impressed, not just because you had a remarkable run, but that you know how to track the results. Way to go!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Martitalbott said:


> Wow, I'm impressed, not just because you had a remarkable run, but that you know how to track the results. Way to go!


It's not difficult to track results. I use BookReport software, which enables me to track how much revenue I've made on the Bookbub series and the follow-on series since the Bookbub. I can also see what I was making in the week before the Bookbub. Subtract one from the other, subtract costs and voila! Net profit.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Well, how funny! I think the only book I posted to Netgalley was The Fire Mages.
> 
> PS Pregnancy rots the brain. Although I have one author friend who was back to writing the day after her baby was born. No idea how she does that.


It was, indeed, The Fire Mages.

And yes, pregnancy did a number on me. It was around three months before I started writing again, but I did manage to get a new book out just over a year after I had my daughter. That felt like winning. This year I'm shooting for three books.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Pauline,

I just saw this (haven't been around here much). Congratulations on your Bookbub and its tail!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

ameliasmith said:


> Hi Pauline, I just saw this (haven't been around here much). Congratulations on your Bookbub and its tail!


Thank you! Your new covers look really good lined up like that.


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

Did it have an effect on the new book you said you had coming out?

Dee


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Darryl Hughes said:


> Did it have an effect on the new book you said you had coming out?


It did, in that I had my highest ever pre-order numbers on that book, by quite a margin. Also, the additional mailing list signups undoubtedly made the mailouts more effective (although I didn't track that particularly). And revenue was tasty, too.  It was a good release, definitely.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations, Pauline! You have worked hard, and have excellent books. You deserve this.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Ryn Shell said:


> Congratulations, Pauline! You have worked hard, and have excellent books. You deserve this.


Thank you!


----------



## VanessaC (Jan 14, 2017)

Congratulations - I am delighted for you, and as others said before, really appreciate how thorough you are in your reporting back.  May the tail continue!


----------

